# Need help with jasper circle jig 200



## melissa973 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm having a problem cutting the right size holes using the jasper circle jig!!!

I'm trying to cut speaker rings for my car's speakers! the size ring I'm trying to cut is OD 8 1/2" and ID 7 1/4".. I put the pin in the 7 1/4" hole size on the Jasper jig, but when I cut it it comes out to measure 7". Am I supposed to put it on a different size to get 7 1/4" inside cutout? 

The same issue happens when I try to cut the outside. I put the pin in the 8 1/2" hole size on the jasper jig, but when I cut it it comes out as 8".

I already checked to make sure it is centered and it is. I double checked to make sure that I am putting the pin in the right hole and I am. I'm still getting a smaller hole than what I should be getting.

Please help. THANK YOU!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have this jig, but it sounds to me that your bit may be smaller than the jig is calibrated for ?
I must say I don't understand how a hole for a speaker can have an ID and an OD, it's just a hole, not a ring right ?
If your hole is coming out a 1/4 too small, then set up the jig 1/4 larger.

Luckily for you there are people on this forum that do have this jig and likely you'll get a better response than mine.


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are trying to cut the hole so you can inset your speaker then you cut the inside diameter and then use a rabbiting bit the right size or.... first use a straight bit that is as wide as you want the lip in the wood to be and play around with the jig till you get the exact size hole for the O.D. to be. Just take as much wood as you need for the depth. 

Then use a smaller straight bit to finish the inside cut. 

Grab a small piece of old mdf to figure out exactly what you need to practice on.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

melissa973 said:


> I'm having a problem cutting the right size holes using the jasper circle jig!!!
> 
> I'm trying to cut speaker rings for my car's speakers! the size ring I'm trying to cut is OD 8 1/2" and ID 7 1/4".. I put the pin in the 7 1/4" hole size on the Jasper jig, but when I cut it it comes out to measure 7". Am I supposed to put it on a different size to get 7 1/4" inside cutout?
> 
> ...


Hi Melissa, welcome to the forum
I haven't got one, been shopping though:wacko:. I'm pretty sure that jig is calibrated for a 1/4" bit. I think if you are using an 1/8" bit it will give the results you are getting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Melissa

Use the numbers on the jig but don't take them as the law, use a compass to start out with,,drill the 1/8" hole and than put the jig in place, the bit must be on the inside of the ring mark or on the out side on the ring mark.

I use 1/4" bits and up to 1" diam.in my Jasper..if I need a rabbit for the speaker to sit in..

=======





melissa973 said:


> I'm having a problem cutting the right size holes using the jasper circle jig!!!
> 
> I'm trying to cut speaker rings for my car's speakers! the size ring I'm trying to cut is OD 8 1/2" and ID 7 1/4".. I put the pin in the 7 1/4" hole size on the Jasper jig, but when I cut it it comes out to measure 7". Am I supposed to put it on a different size to get 7 1/4" inside cutout?
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

melissa973 said:


> I'm having a problem cutting the right size holes using the jasper circle jig!!!
> 
> I'm trying to cut speaker rings for my car's speakers! the size ring I'm trying to cut is OD 8 1/2" and ID 7 1/4".. I put the pin in the 7 1/4" hole size on the Jasper jig, but when I cut it it comes out to measure 7". Am I supposed to put it on a different size to get 7 1/4" inside cutout?
> 
> ...



Hi Melissa,

The circle jig is designed for a 1/4" cutter.

According to the instructions, you have to work out if you want a hole or a disk.

Where you set the pin has to allow for the bit size x2 ?

James


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Melissa,

I have the Jasper 400, not the 200 circle cutting jig

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/20581-circle-jig-jasper-400-a.html

but it sounds to me like a mounting/alignment issue to me. 

Rather than try to explain what you should do, I'm going to point you to certain spots in the instructions. I wish I had a Jasper 200 or my 400 instructions available to me, but all I have are those for the 300. DO NOT FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS DIRECTLY but look for the same section in the instructions that came with your jig.

Go carefully through "MOUNTING THE GUIDE", as it is very important to use their alignment procedure to get the center of the bit set precisely where it's supposed to be in the jig.

If you have removed the calibration disk, refer to the "REINSTALLING THE CALIBRATION GUIDE" section.

Next realize that when cutting circles, the diameter of the disk is going to be smaller than the diameter of the hole, by two-times the diameter of the bit. The markings on your jig will be for one or the other.

If you look at "MAKING CIRCULAR HOLES" on my attachment, the 300 is designed to make disks using a 1/2" bit. It also says that if you want to make a circular hole, use a 1/2" bit and subtract 1" from the scale (use 5" if you want a 6" hole). This is to allow for the "waste" cut away by the bit.

After you get the feel for it, read the "USING OTHER BIT DIAMETERS" section for how to adjust for that.

I understand this will sound confusing since I've re-written it several times trying to make it clearer and its not getting any better but I think that if you read the sections of your instructions that match the ones on the copy I've uploaded, it'll make better sense.

Best of luck!


----------



## routernoob22 (Jun 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Melissa
> 
> Use the numbers on the jig but don't take them as the law, use a compass to start out with,,drill the 1/8" hole and than put the jig in place, the bit must be on the inside of the ring mark or on the out side on the ring mark.
> 
> ...



Hey everyone....after doing some google searches I came across this thread talking about jasper jigs.

I just got a jasper 200 jig and I have it aligned to my Craftsman 17543 router but I cant figure out how to use it w/ a 3/4" rabbet bit? 

I dont have a problem using my 1/4" bit, since I can plunge though the jasper 1/4" hole but how do I go about using a larger bit. Its been a long day, its hot and humid in Houston so maybe thats its and my brain is just shot....I know its something so simple but I cant figure it out. :fie:

Please anyone help.


----------



## routernoob22 (Jun 11, 2010)

OK I earn the dumbazz of the year award....I didnt know the center hole part on the jasper w/ the 1/4" alignment hole pops off.

Hey...its been a long day, what can I say.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't have this jig but, I'm sure the size of bit being used will have something to do with part of your issue. I'm with Jim about the instructions with your particular model.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums routernoob22. Glad to have you as a new member of our community.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

routernoob22 said:


> Hey everyone....after doing some google searches I came across this thread talking about jasper jigs.
> 
> I just got a jasper 200 jig and I have it aligned to my Craftsman 17543 router but I cant figure out how to use it w/ a 3/4" rabbet bit?
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome to the forum.

I believe the circle cutting jig is designed to use a straight cutter (1/4") to cut holes or disks. I don't think it is designed to use with a rebating bit.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You can use the Jasper for rabbits and you don't need to use a rabbet bit just a standard bit will do the job just fine , just adjust the pivot point over just a Little bit and you can put a rabbit in place very easy..and just the right size for a speaker lip to hold it 

But I do suggest you drill out the hole in the Jasper with a 3/4" router bit,then you can use a bigger bit for the rabbit, like a 1/2" router bit.

=== 



jw2170 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I believe the circle cutting jig is designed to use a straight cutter (1/4") to cut holes or disks. I don't think it is designed to use with a rebating bit.
> 
> James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Old Post I know, but it comes down to what model you have got, the 200 has a just a 1/4" hole in it but the 200J model has the snap in snap in out plastic part..with the dowel pin to line it up on the router BUT it must be screw to the router to use it ,the norm..the 200 model is a better model because you can drill hole the hole ,to 1" or 1 1/2"" so you can use a brass guide with it, so that's to say you don't need to screw it to the router to use the Jasper..and the cord will not wind up on you.. 

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-Circle-Jig-Combo-Pack/dp/B0002ZSCIU/ref=pd_cp_hi_3

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-200J-C...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1319065940&sr=1-1

Amazon.com: jasper jig - Tools & Home Improvement

Note if you want to use it with rabbet bit it's best to drill it out to 1 1/2" hole///>>> or bigger...

===



===


----------

